# I have a confession to make. I have participated in cruelty.



## Njal (Nov 2, 2007)

One stormy day last year, I was bored and as they say the vacant mind is the devil payground. I wil never forgive myself for this, but I cruelly used my rat as a plaything. When no one was around, and I was sure I was alone I commited the sin. 

I dressed Manwich like a girl in doll clothes. 

He forgave me, but I know I don't deserve his love anymore. What's YOUR secret?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: I have a confession to make. I have participated in crue*

LOL

I think naming the rat Manwich should be the sin of this story


----------



## Njal (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: I have a confession to make. I have participated in crue*



A1APassion said:


> LOL
> 
> I think naming the rat Manwich should be the sin of this story


I make it a policy of naming all my rats for people I know or have had an influence in my life. Ian and Manwich are named for two talk show hosts (who read an email about my new rats on the air) at www.freetalklive.com who converted me to libertarianism, Torgo was a funny and quirky co-host. Triddle was a long time caller. I have since named other rats for other people, but these are my first ones I got and they are my favorites.


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: I have a confession to make. I have participated in crue*



Njal said:


> One stormy day last year, I was bored and as they say the vacant mind is the devil payground. I wil never forgive myself for this, but I cruelly used my rat as a plaything. When no one was around, and I was sure I was alone I commited the sin.
> 
> I dressed Manwich like a girl in doll clothes.
> 
> He forgave me, but I know I don't deserve his love anymore. What's YOUR secret?



:twisted:  SHOCKING...... you're going to a very warm place with a fireside seat....lol.
[and i bet them raisins in your musili aint raisins. Manwich got the last laff  ]


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: I have a confession to make. I have participated in crue*

Awwww. You'll end up with a gender-confused manrat.

I can't help but think of the canned meat stuff with the name Manwich. I don't even like the stuff. Hey, it could have been worse. You could have put him between a sandwich bun. :lol: 

Hmmmm. I'll have to think about my guilty rat secret and revisit this thread.


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: I have a confession to make. I have participated in crue*

'Awwww. You'll end up with a gender-confused manrat'

Maybe he liked it ..lol [trannyrat]


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: I have a confession to make. I have participated in crue*

The only crime here is you didn't take pictures.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: I have a confession to make. I have participated in crue*



cjshrader said:


> The only crime here is you didn't take pictures.


yup... do you realize the money you could have made on the net with glamor shots of the rat in drag????

that would have financed a very stylish wardrobe


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: I have a confession to make. I have participated in crue*

the real cruelty is the fact there are no pics


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: I have a confession to make. I have participated in crue*

i just realized someone else already said that


----------



## dimlights (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: I have a confession to make. I have participated in crue*

My boyfriend has a male kitten named Cassandra. 

To make it worse, we like to dress Cassandra in various horrific things. We have made him hats/helmets out of limes and oranges. He was a witch for Halloween with a construction paper pointed hat and a baby's jack-o-lantern bib for a cape. He has accidentally been shut in both the fridge and the closet. He has purposefully been put in a net-style laundry bag. 

If the inbreeding didn't mess up his psyche, we sure have.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: I have a confession to make. I have participated in crue*

lol, how long was he in the fridge? we locked our dog in the pet food/treats closet once, we were looking everywhere for her and i found her there cuz i remembered seeing her sniffing there earlier


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: I have a confession to make. I have participated in crue*

My roommate's aunt bought a rat for her son. He named it Princess.

Yes. It's a boy. :lol:


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: I have a confession to make. I have participated in crue*

that is cruel, not really though


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: I have a confession to make. I have participated in crue*



rat_ratscal said:


> that is cruel, not really though


I dunno... You haven't heard the kid talk to the rat in baby-talk.

"Who's my little Princess?"


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: I have a confession to make. I have participated in crue*

nevermind, and i thought my "whos my fuwwy pwecious watty baby love????" was bad.....


----------



## dimlights (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: I have a confession to make. I have participated in crue*



rat_ratscal said:


> lol, how long was he in the fridge? we locked our dog in the pet food/treats closet once, we were looking everywhere for her and i found her there cuz i remembered seeing her sniffing there earlier


Just a few minutes.  

The closet and laundry bag: over an hour. He is very strange and doesn't cry; he takes about an hour to figure out he's not going to get out by telepathy alone and then starts whining. 

He does, however, cry a storm when he is picked up either in the bathroom or the kitchen -- he apparently is equally afraid of being bathed and being cooked.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: I have a confession to make. I have participated in crue*



dimlights said:


> He does, however, cry a storm when he is picked up either in the bathroom or the kitchen -- he apparently is equally afraid of being bathed and being cooked.



hahahaha


----------



## Njal (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: I have a confession to make. I have participated in crue*

I suppose I could make him dress up in a flower print dress again for pictures. OH and maybe I could have him be pushing a litte Triddle in a baby buggy...........but then I would have to be cruel again.


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: I have a confession to make. I have participated in crue*

I kinda want a male rat now. =]


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: I have a confession to make. I have participated in crue*

now now! we can't judge Manwich for his 'extracurricular' activities!! 

and to think.... my boyfriend gave me **** for making the boys a pink gingham/red cherry print hammock...


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: I have a confession to make. I have participated in crue*

i say in this case, be cruel but bribe him like crazy afterwards :grin:


----------



## Njal (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: I have a confession to make. I have participated in crue*



twitch said:


> i say in this case, be cruel but bribe him like crazy afterwards :grin:


This is tempting. I could do something with Torgo too. Picture a big fat rat in a speedo. (he is the lazy rat boy on that other thread)


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: I have a confession to make. I have participated in crue*

hahaha! oh you so must do it now. the mental imagine is just too much not to see it in real life :lol:


----------

